# youtube/googlevideo video's post here.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

If you guys have run into any cool music video's post them up.

in the evening-led zeppelin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjuXmgFhdLo&search=in the evening

If you dont know jason beckers story, watch here(very good cover of black star at the end)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X93DwoDUbRE&search=jason becker


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's my favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0Sm-14F7cI&search=cliffs%20of%20dover


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's my favorite:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0Sm-14F7cI&search=cliffs%20of%20dover


I love that video. I watched it on march's guitar world cd and started to listen to EJ. By the way, have you heard his cover of Are You Experienced?

Here are some of my favourites

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M3xlEgwEVpM

and

http://youtube.com/watch?v=epBdAplK2fg


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just found this hilarious video..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4676364116443019925&q=round+and+born+a+munter&pl=true


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Another favorite of mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjDQWLi3R5w&search=George%20Lynch


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Not a music video, but music related:

Gwar on Joan


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

Ritchie Kotzen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqfI-m4jbUM&search=kotzen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xgs9jOZzcQ&search=kotzen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j8Jl4LAQjA&search=kotzen

Greg Howe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQL7jEN5zCM&search=greg howe

Jerry C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8&feature=Favorites&page=1&t=t&f=b

20 minute compilation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOiXokYQbhM&search=guthrie govan

DragonForce (kick ass pic in pic/beer brake solos)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l3VUBIdBaOU&search=dragonforce

Jeff Beck

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y8Cgpz4CL2U&search=jeff beck


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Running ******
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTCLrvRLdTQ&search=kids in the hall

Dawn of the Dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-eZCjp0B1E&search=kids in the hall

TitannicA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkBGeGLZjSc&search=mr show

Blowing up the Moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH1VW5K-UuU&search=mr show

Texas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDt3LQmpHRE&search=spongebob squarepants texas

Buckethead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86DEKFissl4&search=buckethead

Uncle Ted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYOV8uu17t0&search=ted nugent

Kiss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqrfOfrSITk&search=kiss loud

Akira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MkUropy2SM&search=loudness

Therion (w/Martina on vocals)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_TciDU1kKk&search=therion

Accept
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS4fvl9Xh2g&search=accept balls

Judas Priest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u5BqPmuScU&search=judas priest

Sinergy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfKvpdwazY&search=sinergy


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoH_jWdJgF4&search=guthrie govan


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's a good one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEiMIMH0HRg&search=jeff%20beck


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Another gooder...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca01y6fQ8x0&search=danny%20gatton


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pantera Behind the Music*

A recent VH-1 show.

Found links to this show on another board; 

Part 1: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_AHdFQS-0 

Part 2: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pmgADnVPhU 

Part 3: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQRo2kuHNCg 

Part 4: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0SfuaieyT4 

Part 5: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_nx7BG0-ec


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

Think bill and teds excellent adventure, like what "beath-oven" was playing on the organ in the mall, but on guitar instead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxV4CFJM4vw&search=pachelbel



and not a guitar video but funny, two guys with diet coke and mentos
http://www.eepybird.com/dcm1.html


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Most Painful Nirvana Cover Ever:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4670730062708691587


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bucky said:


> Most Painful Nirvana Cover Ever:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4670730062708691587


I stopped watching that shortly after the singing started.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I stopped watching that shortly after the singing started.


It's worth watching to the end, the guitar solo is awesome.


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

As this video demonstrates....
I'll have to put my guitar on Ebay and kill myself..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evTTHS9hwvU&feature=Views&page=2&t=t&f=b


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

I haven't got any videos of me on there, but here are a few of my YouTube favs:

Electric Flag:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=smRXnyUWktg

BB King:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hXmqN0elDQ0 (watch that one 'till the end. The energy buildup is awesome!)

The Band on SNL (although the spotlight really is on Richard's singing):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qjdbEr6spY0

Grateful Dead '72:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XuB6-gIuflI&search=Grateful Dead


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

These video's are hilarious. This guy adds in his own speech over these guitarists.

Malmsteen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=p_tuLEmWccM&search="adam02"

Petrucci:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SKMYeXkYcgs&search="adam02"

Petrucci:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MefjovJJr-0&search="adam02"


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

*Monte Montgomery*

You got to check this guy out, he is incredible.....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yCgEuDODhf0&search=Monte%20Montgomery

A whole new twist on the acoustic.......


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Pearl Jam doing record store tour in support of Ten.

Before they blew up acoustic performance:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xhDEjnTR2ec&search=pearl jam


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

*Jb*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uwvBizKAwc&search=Jeff Beck day In the life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE8I5seKJjM&search=jeff beck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsfL6ATX1i4&search=jeff beck


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

*Srv*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=g7CUuWgZdh4&search=stevie ray vaughan testify


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my old band - 1972. please disregard the moustache...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoSVPiuNqHM


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my old band - 1972. please disregard the moustache...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoSVPiuNqHM


Cool! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just found this one.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IYZ3GrugJqk&mode=related&search=


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my old band - 1972. please disregard the moustache...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoSVPiuNqHM



I'll try not to be to star struck,but ....WOW!
Your tunes where a big influence in my earlier year's
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks David!*



david henman said:


> ...my old band - 1972. please disregard the moustache...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoSVPiuNqHM


Still got most of your old stuff on vinyl, David. On CD too but I'm one of those old guys who thinks it still sounds best at 33 1/3. 

You and your band have given me many years of great music and memories. And you're still going strong!

If we ever meet I hope my wallet is reasonably full. I owe you a LOT of beer!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

becksbolero said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uwvBizKAwc&search=Jeff Beck day In the life
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE8I5seKJjM&search=jeff beck
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsfL6ATX1i4&search=jeff beck



Ahhh... The master at play.... this guy can make a guitar do anything he wants... I wish.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...aaron and wild bill, thank you for the kind words. i can't take a lot of credit for april wine's output (i was only there from 69-73, first three albums), but i can take credit for this:

www.davidhenmanband.com

the first cd, a home demo, will be available on the site early in the new year.

cheers!

dh


----------

